# Question about buying material ????



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Just make sure you aren't supplying materials for free, however u do it. Mark up or charge a fee.

Also, good practice to always get a deposit before picking up materials, stay ahead of the money, just in case. Especially with materials, anything over a couple hundred bucks I'd ask for money upfront, 

On a bigger job for me, any bigger purchases of material, I always get money up front or on delivery. For small stuff throughout the job that is needed, say a couple hundred bucks a week, I will ask for payment of this when the labour bill/draw is due everyweek.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I hate it when I get the wrong parts for my mechanic.


I bet you take you take your own eggs to the diner for breakfast.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Trim40 said:


> I bet you take you take your own eggs to the diner for breakfast.


I tried once...dont ask. :blink:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

How much for just the labor portion on scrambling my eggs?

What if I help you? You know get the spatula, turn on the oven that sort of thing?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

On larger projects I just look the client dead in the eye and tell them the truth. Labor per hour is x. Mark up on materials is x%. I'm happy to show you the receipts etc.. but the mark up is going on there.


----------



## HabenichtHomes (Apr 26, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> How much for just the labor portion on scrambling my eggs?
> 
> What if I help you? You know get the spatula, turn on the oven that sort of thing?


LOL :thumbsup: this cracks me up. Thanks Metro. I agree that, whatever you decide to do re: markup of materials, above all be honest with your customer. Know the reason that you do so and be ready to explain it eloquently.


----------

